# Sundown - 1/2/10



## Greg (Jan 2, 2010)

Quick trip today with the family. Got my almost 4 year old to do a run down Tom's treat from the top. Broke away for a few runs on the bumps. Somewhat firm, but some loose snow and very skiable.


----------



## severine (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow! Mags will be jealous! Your youngest is improving fast!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2010)

Tom's was actually better than Sunnyside. Less people and few spots where I could just let her go and coast into the flats. She skied the Canyon Run flats totally independently. I just needed to control her speed on the steeper parts.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2010)

Spent the morning snow plowing Canyon all morning, was still in real good shape when we left!


----------



## splat9175 (Jan 2, 2010)

Im thinking about going tomorrow. How were the lift lines?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 2, 2010)

splat9175 said:


> Im thinking about going tomorrow. How were the lift lines?



They had both lifts going, 2-3 minute wait at most.


----------



## splat9175 (Jan 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> They had both lifts going, 2-3 minute wait at most.


really... do lines ever get that bad?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice to see you and your family having fun out there Greg!  

I got out for a few runs after work.  It was probably close to 5 by the time I got out there, after the sun went down, along with the temperatures, and the wind picked up.  I took 3 runs down Temptor, there was still some loose snow in the bumps, but there was also a lot of hard pack on the backsides.  Not terrible, but not nearly good enough to make me want to stay out in the cold and wind solo for more than 3 runs.

Glad to see Sundown busy today after the crappy weather last weekend.  The lift lines seemed manageable for the most part from what I saw though.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 2, 2010)

Did Rundown get any snow today? Snowed pretty steady most of the morning over at The Hawk probably picked up a few inches none the less the new snow did wonders for the conditions.


----------



## Greg (Jan 2, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Did Rundown get any snow today? Snowed pretty steady most of the morning over at The Hawk probably picked up a few inches none the less the new snow did wonders for the conditions.



Rundown? :blink: Don't be harshing on our beloved institution like that. If Mohawk would only man up and offer some bumps, I would get myself over there, but alas. Meanwhile, the mighty Sundown delivers! 

Sundown didn't really pick up any measurable snow, but the surface was good. I guess it doesn't have enough elevation to benefit from much orographic lift, unlike the Hawk... :razz:

Pretty busy day at Sundown. It looked like the overflow lot was getting used. Lodge was packed, but lift lines weren't bad.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Rundown? :blink: Don't be harshing on our beloved institution like that. If Mohawk would only man up and offer some bumps, I would get myself over there, but alas. Meanwhile, the mighty Sundown delivers!
> 
> Sundown didn't really pick up any measurable snow, but the surface was good. I guess it doesn't have enough elevation to benefit from much orographic lift, unlike the Hawk... :razz:
> 
> Pretty busy day at Sundown. It looked like the overflow lot was getting used. Lodge was packed, but lift lines weren't bad.



LOL! 

It was also pretty busy at Mohawk. Good to see the local CT areas getting some skier visits for a change. Hope it continues!


----------



## Madroch (Jan 2, 2010)

Good day today, got the kids into the first of the program lessons-- all was well except for a developing boot issue with my son-- pain/cold left foot- will work on it.  Skied with my wife - her second season and we enjoyed canyon and nor easter most of the morning.  Took a couple of runs down gunny with a non-bumper buddy, which was firm, but not icy, in spots- and closed with four runs down temptor- my first real bumps of the season- firm but edgeable, with some loose on top.  Saw greg and his little one enjoying the day, and jeff and his nephew.  Nice crowd, but no lines to speak of.  Glad you got some runs in later brian- beats loading us onto the lift, no doubt.

As an aside, I have lost some tolerance to the cold.  Got chilly Tues. night due to the breeze, and probably would have today had I stuck around.  Same clothes/layers as last year when I rarely felt it, even on some real chilly days in vt (-12 and windy)- this year, feeling it often, must be old age.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Did Rundown get any snow today? Snowed pretty steady most of the morning over at The Hawk probably picked up a few inches none the less the new snow did wonders for the conditions.



:smash:  We picked up at least an inch or two yesterday, it snowed pretty heavily early in the day, and then more on and off throughout the day


----------

